# TTRS DYNO WITH STAGE 2 UPGRADES---disappointing????



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Sunday all,

So today i went got my car dynoed using a DYNO DYNAMICS to measure the power. Below are a list of the modifications on my TTRS. Also, if you cannot see the attachment this has been a huge learning curve for me this evening so i apologize if it is not showing.



AWE INTERCOOLER
AWE SWITCHPATH EXAHUST
APR DOWNPIPE WITH HFC
APR STAGE2 SOFTWARE


I have to say that I am extremely disappointed with the results and more importantly with the comparison of the DATA that APR displays on their website. The ambient temperature was perfect at about 52 degrees and 33% humidity (possibly less). it was raining outside and the tires i currently have are still the TOYO T1S (yes they will be off the car very soon and PSS or conti5P) so that could have a small effect with the DYNO and the tires not hooking up 

we did 3 pulls in 4th gear that best that i achieved was 302.3HP and TQ was almost 350. There is inconsistency within the HP and TQ curve does not accurately reflect the proper remapping that APR claims on the car. 

There was a mis-fire between 4-4.5K RPM and significant power drop off after 4500RPM and it looks like power did really not kick in until almost 3K RPM (seems like stock mapping for boost). there are was another major dip just when the boost was spooling up after 3K RPM.

IT seems like the TQ and HP from the modifications and ECU modifications that this should have been all smoothed out and alot more linear. 

Now when i drive the car (Butt Dyno) of source I can tell a major difference in performance and acceleration, which is what really matters. However, based ont he numbers that APR gives (WHP and CRANK) for STOCK and STAGE 2, it makes me not impressed with this dyno and the ECU modifications.

I understand that all cars are different and that the DYNO DYNAMICS is one of the lowest reading dynos out on the market...BUT LETS BE SERIOUS. 

Now i am not sure what the SAE corrected equation is for drivetrain loss on the TTRS. So that could be helpful to know. Any thoughts or recommendations as to this data, the mis-fire, the inconsistent HP and TQ curve, etc...would be helpful to know. 

I do know that the car is still a complete blast to drive with this new found power, but is it really all the power that APR markets? I am sure there are some of you out there that have DYNOED the car and on different dyno machines, so I am interested to hear your thoguhts for those that have made it this far in the upgrade of this vehicle.

thanks in advance all!


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)

wow, something seems wrong here> Have you talked with the guys at APR about it? Maybe do a data log and have them look at it. Was it an all-wheel dyno?

My tune seems to have adapted a little since when I first got it. Still pretty badass, but a little less wild then before.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

```

```
i think this should do it.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

im an idiot and cannot figure how to upload a photo...any advice would be appreciated since it is not taking photbucket....


```
http://i1352.photobucket.com/albums/q659/adanieli/page0001_zpsd69e1af6.jpg
```


----------



## Timster (May 23, 2012)




----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

Edit, did it at the same time. 

In the future just put the image url between [*img]http://url.to.your.image.jpg[*/img] without the asterisks. *


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

How many miles are on your car? I know that a lot of the people with Toyos have been replacing them between 15k-20k miles. Mine are at 15k, never tracked, just some spirited driving, and they look pretty rough. Perhaps there was some slippage?

And I'm guessing you will probably get a "different dynos = different readings" answer. Wish we had a baseline with your car.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

You need to dyno the car stock for a baseline on the same dyno in the same conditions, and then dyno with the mods and look at the *difference* in power, not absolute numbers.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

FWIW - My car baselined on a dyno dynamics dyno made 270whp...

My car after my own reflash made 343whp on the same dyno - which I estimated back to about 435hp (94 RON fuel).

Power is definitely lower than it should be for that sort of power - did you get any logs for AFR or boost?

Perhaps there's a boost leak or the dyno ramp rate was set too high (not enough load on the car therefore not enough boost)?

If you've got a VAGCOM cable, go out and do some data logging in 4th gear WOT on the stre... err.. test track... Then do the same on the dyno. Compare your plots (timing/boost/afr). Be interesting to see what the delta is.

Cheers,
matt


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

1. Too many variables. Some dynos do no work with haldex cars. Run in fwd mode
2. TTRS doesn't dyno true figures anyway due to heatsoak and intake design.
3. Who cares is it's fast out on the road.

IMO going by the races I've had, this is atleast a 450hp car at stage 2 plus. There's no thee way to explain how it punches above its weight of it really is only 420-430hp. People always think I'm bull****ting with them when I say my car is only 430hp yet is neck and neck from 40-170mph with a 510hp 996 turbo!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

If the car feels absolutely amazing, as you've indicated, then the dyno results should be disregarded because it's clear they are not indicative of the actual performance. 

There are several things that can cause the dyno to be low:

1. Haldex AWD vs FWD not operating properly. We dyno in FWD mode. 

2. Airflow. The TTRS heat soaks quickly on the dyno. However on the road, with air rushing through the front end as intended by Audi's engineers, engine temps stay low, and power is not dialed back as you're seeing on the dyno. 

3. Dyno settings. Depending how the dyno is setup and how your strapped down, power numbers can change. 

So, if the TTRS feels fast, and is fast on the road, don't let low dyno figures discourage you. A dyno is not indicative of real world performance, and most of the time, will either leave you believing the car makes more or less power than it really does.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Datalog vehicle speed vs. time with VCDS, calculate instantaneous acceleration, and then calculate your effective power to the ground vs. time (Power = mass * speed * acceleration at every instant). Do that for stock vs. stage 2 and you'll see what difference in power you really have, in the real world. 

You can bet that I'll be doing that when the time comes, and sharing the details of course.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Marty said:


> Datalog vehicle speed vs. time with VCDS, calculate instantaneous acceleration, and then calculate your effective power to the ground vs. time (Power = mass * speed * acceleration at every instant). Do that for stock vs. stage 2 and you'll see what difference in power you really have, in the real world.
> 
> You can bet that I'll be doing that when the time comes, and sharing the details of course.


Does it matter what gear?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Does anyone have a link to setting up VAGCOM for this type of data logging and the a spreadsheet (or other software) to analyze and graph the results? 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Les655ie (Oct 19, 2012)

You can bet that I'll be doing that when the time comes, and sharing the details of course.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

you'll need to tweak your logs, but this program is really good for doing power estimations.

http://www.bradbarnhill.com/projects/VirtualDyno/


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Does it matter what gear?


The power you calculate will be valid for the gear you use (and the environmental conditions). The lower the car (1st, 2nd), the more power you will lose to the inertia of rapidly accelerating the various rotating components in the car (wheels, flywheel, clutch, driveshafts, etc.). The higher the gear (5th, 6th), the more power you will lose to drag.

So I'd probably do my power measurements in 3rd.




hightechrdn said:


> Does anyone have a link to setting up VAGCOM for this type of data logging and the a spreadsheet (or other software) to analyze and graph the results?


I'll share a spreadsheet for this for a TT-RS once I get around to doing some logging with VCDS.


----------

